# "Hogrider" - who came up with this name? -Poll Added- Do you want to rename the Hog Rider?



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

****Edit by Orientwatchusa: Please feel free to express your opinion(s) on the nickname of the watch, but please don't attack others. Any and all inappropriate comments will be deleted. Repeated attacks may merit an exclusion from the Orient forum or Watchuseek completely.****

I love Orient.

But whomever came up with this nickname deserves to get sacked.
No offense to those who like this name but I thought it deserved something better.

Any thoughts?

Regards,


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*

Eh, I'm sure someone can point to a specific forum or post where this was dreamt up. I agree, it's not a great nickname.

But does it really matter? To this day I try to use "SBDC001" rather than the moniker "Sumo", as I think it's a terrible name as well, but it seems to have stuck...not much I can do about that.


----------



## DoctorC (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*

The nickname "Hogrider" came about because the WUS Member Hogrider posted some of the most beautiful shots at the time of his CEM7500 in the thread Orient CEM7500D on Nato strap . Isthmus, another well known member posted in a reply that when he first saw the thread and quickly read the title he read it as Hogrider Orient and wondered what an Orient Hogrider was. 
This thread is one that inspired many on here to pick up a CEM7500.


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*

I had wondered how it got that name. Now I know.


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*

Wow, thanks for the great info.

I thought the nickname was a homage to resemble ... an actual "hog rider" and I couldn't relate to why it was chosen.

*Now I know that it is indeed a worthy nickname.* :-!



DoctorC said:


> The nickname "Hogrider" came about because the WUS Member Hogrider posted some of the most beautiful shots at the time of his CEM7500 in the thread Orient CEM7500D on Nato strap . Isthmus, another well known member posted in a reply that when he first saw the thread and quickly read the title he read it as Hogrider Orient and wondered what an Orient Hogrider was.
> This thread is one that inspired many on here to pick up a CEM7500.


----------



## DoctorC (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*

Yes that thread was definitely responsible for this one,


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*

I think HR is HoRrible.

The watch should be called Mako XL and nothing else :-d


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*

A poll has been added. If there is enough people who want to rename that model we just may.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*



Mtech said:


> I think HR is HoRrible.
> 
> The watch should be called Mako XL and nothing else :-d


I prefer that also. I don't like seeing mud and hearing snorting. <|

It's too handsome/elegant a watch.

Also Mako XL keeps it in the Mako family and that's more important than a potentially bland name like Mako XL. Still, we have the opportunity here to re-name it, but if we can't agree on a name I'm good with Mako XL as default.:-!


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Why call it a Mako XL? It does not even look at all like the Mako. It should be named something different, like "Fat Boy".


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

Mako XL?

No.

The hands actually remind me of....

SQUIDS! Just look at the shape!
"Teuthida" Diver would be cool, but hard to spell and pronounce when you first encounter it.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

It doesn't seem like it should be named as a successor to- or iteration of- a very popular dive watch when it doesn't have a lume marker on the bezel. 

That omission seems like a step backwards in terms of dive watch design, so I'd don't think any "Mako-insert-additional-descriptor-here" is very appropriate at all.

The hands do look like the mantle of a squid...continuing on that theme, a giant squid is thought to be the basis for the mythical "Kraken".

Though "Kraken" would make a cool name for a serious dive watch (maybe already is?) it's hard for me personally to view this model in a very "marine" environment given that it lacks what I'd consider a basic staple of any good dive watch, the lume marker on the bezel. Splashing about on the beach, maybe...hunting giant squid, not so much. ;-)

IMHO, of course.


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would agree with nsjong and scottymac. After looking at the watch, the hands do have the shape of a squid or giant squid (Kraken). I think its appropriate since it is named after a marine animal, as this watch is a "diving" watch. The smaller Mako was appropriately named by the mako looking logo on the rubber banded model, and a Mako is a marine animal. So there was name connection with that watch, unlike the name "hogrider" (not related to diving or marine animal). Nsjong and scottymac are on the right track on naming it the squid, giant squid or Kraken.:-!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Way too late to try and change this name. I love the name personally.

You can call it what ever you like, but it will always generally be know as the "_titleofthread_"


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

jbdan said:


> Way too late to try and change this name. I love the name personally.
> 
> You can call it what ever you like, but it will always generally be know as the "_titleofthread_"


Why is it too late to change its name? Is the "hogrider" the official name for the CEM75001? Has Orient even officially recognized the CEM75001 as the "hogrider"? The last I checked from Orientusa, there was no "hogrider" reference to the CEM75001. On the other hand, Orient has acknowledge the "Mako" name for the CEM65001.

http://orientwatchusa.com/collection.php?c=16


----------



## lookelu (Mar 6, 2010)

Sure it needs a name, as far as I can tell it does not have one now. And the name will change from one place to another unless you get it correct and that will require something to be tagged to this model that is reflective of its precense. And about all I can think of that would be true is something like low lume or no lume or even poor excuse for lume. Or how about the big fat ugly no lume watch that has no name? Yeh there ya go.:-!
BFUNLWTHNN for short


----------



## ninjafish (Jun 11, 2007)

I like the looks of the watch - especially the size. But add me to the list of people who can't stand the nickname.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mmmm... Don't like the name but its original and stayed in the mind of people.
Now I read HR and I see taht watch. For that reason I vote keep


----------



## rpc (Jun 14, 2009)

There has to be a better Name.


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

rpc said:


> There has to be a better Name.


Yes! I like these names "Orient Squid" or "Orient Kraken" (mythical giant squid).

As brought attention by nsjong, the hour and minute hand have the shape of a squid.


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

The Mako is a species of shark. Why not name the 7500 Hammerhead?


----------



## rojo camacho (Feb 24, 2010)

Guido Muldoon said:


> The Mako is a species of shark. Why not name the 7500 Hammerhead?


keeping in that theme, why not the great white? i like the idea of naming it after a larger shark!


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

rojo camacho said:


> keeping in that theme, why not the great white? i like the idea of naming it after a larger shark!


I thought about great white and tiger shark but none of the 7500 dials are white and I think Tiger shark is used by another watch company. You can look up "shark species" on Wikipedia. There is a very long list of all the Latin and common names for all sharks. There are Reef, Lemon and Sand sharks as possible names but Lemon doesn't feel right and most of the other shark names sound silly. Hammerhead and Mako don't need "shark" added to the name to be recognized as a shark species. Lemon, reef, sand or tiger would need shark to be recognized.

Maybe a poll sanctioned by Orient USA for the best shark name?


----------



## rojo camacho (Feb 24, 2010)

Guido Muldoon said:


> I thought about great white and tiger shark but none of the 7500 dials are white and I think Tiger shark is used by another watch company. You can look up "shark species" on Wikipedia. There is a very long list of all the Latin and common names for all sharks. There are Reef, Lemon and Sand sharks as possible names but Lemon doesn't feel right and most of the other shark names sound silly. Hammerhead and Mako don't need "shark" added to the name to be recognized as a shark species. Lemon, reef, sand or tiger would need shark to be recognized.
> 
> Maybe a poll sanctioned by Orient USA for the best shark name?


now that you mention not having a white face, great white does not feel right. i do like the Hammerhead suggestion.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

matador02 said:


> Yes! I like these names "Orient Squid" or "Orient Kraken" (mythical giant squid).
> 
> As brought attention by nsjong, the hour and minute hand have the shape of a squid.


maybe I'm missing something but don't hour/minute hands all have the shape of a squid, esp. at 10:08? It's a nice day maybe I'll go out and find shapes (including squids) in clouds. That'll warm me up for this exercise. :-!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

rojo camacho said:


> now that you mention not having a white face, great white does not feel right. i do like the Hammerhead suggestion.


I like hammerhead too. Rather have a hammerhead on my wrist than a squid or, most definitely, a hog.:-d


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

matador02 said:


> Why is it too late to change its name? Is the "hogrider" the official name for the CEM75001? Has Orient even officially recognized the CEM75001 as the "hogrider"? The last I checked from Orientusa, there was no "hogrider" reference to the CEM75001. On the other hand, Orient has acknowledge the "Mako" name for the CEM65001.
> 
> http://orientwatchusa.com/collection.php?c=16


I don't mean to say it is impossible to change the name of this watch sorry my wording was not very good. It's not the official name that I know of. I don't think Orient has officially recognized the name I don't know.

I was just trying to say that the name is catchy (some don't like it I know), it has essentially been called that by many since it's inception, and the name has stuck. This threads title is "Hogrider"

I'm sure Orient would like to have an official name for it (or maybe not) and people outside of the WUS circle certainly don't know the name hogrider... so if Orient officially made a blog, lets say, trying to (re)name this watch then I think that would work. I do believe however, that the name hogrider will be around for some time.

I don't own one...but can you imagine....going out for a nice dinner with a group and around the table someone points out your watch and asks you what kind of watch that is? :-d "Yea Steve, it's my new hawg-ryder by Orient"


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> I like hammerhead too. Rather have a hammerhead on my wrist than a squid or, most definitely, a hog.:-d


I'm changing the name in my signature to Hammerhead.


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

jbdan said:


> I don't mean to say it is impossible to change the name of this watch sorry my wording was not very good. It's not the official name that I know of. I don't think Orient has officially recognized the name I don't know.
> 
> I was just trying to say that the name is catchy (some don't like it I know), it has essentially been called that by many since it's inception, and the name has stuck. This threads title is "Hogrider"
> 
> ...


The main reason I don't like hogrider is that "hog" is slang for a Harley-Davidson motorcycle in the U.S. and a hog rider is, of course, someone who rides hogs. Hundreds of thousands of people outside WUS know this connection. I think hogrider should be reserved for H-D riders plus I don't see the connection between an Orient dive watch and a Harley-Davidson rider but I do see a connection between 2 Orient divers of similar design being nicknamed for sharks especially since the 6500 is already named Mako.

A good Orient Watch to name the hog rider would be the Retro motorcycle watch.


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)

Guido Muldoon said:


> I'm changing the name in my signature to Hammerhead.


Haha. I do like the name Hammerhead for this watch though, at least better than Hogrider.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Guido Muldoon said:


> The main reason I don't like hogrider is that "hog" is slang for a Harley-Davidson motorcycle in the U.S. and a hog rider is, of course, someone who rides hogs. Hundreds of thousands of people outside WUS know this connection. I think hogrider should be reserved for H-D riders plus I don't see the connection between an Orient dive watch and a Harley-Davidson rider but I do see a connection between 2 Orient divers of similar design being nicknamed for sharks especially since the 6500 is already named Mako.
> 
> A good Orient Watch to name the hog rider would be the Retro motorcycle watch.


Gosh I'm just not explaining it well am I :-d

When I said "people outside the WUS circle don't know the name hogrider," I was referring to the watch not the Harley guy/gal description.

It's fine you don't like it... a lot of people don't. My point is the name has stuck that's all.

Your right about the retro moto I never even thought about that :-!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

what about if a member named poopoohead showed killer photos of the new Mako. Would we be lassoed into calling it the Orient PooPooHead? :rodekaarto|


----------



## rpc (Jun 14, 2009)

how about " Orient Whale" .........


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> what about if a member named poopoohead showed killer photos of the new Mako. Would we be lassoed into calling it the Orient PooPooHead? :rodekaarto|


BTW, this in no way impugn's Hogrider's photos. They're why right now I have a blue hammerhead on my wrist.:-!


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> BTW, this in no way impugn's Hogrider's photos. They're why right now I have a blue hammerhead on my wrist.:-!


I second that Sean except my Hammerhead is black. :-!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

rpc said:


> how about " Orient Whale" .........


Any watches ever named Whale? Of course not, because we think they're obese.


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> Any watches ever named Whale? Of course not, because we think they're obese.


Well, what about the name "Sumo"? I believe Seiko has a watch with that name. I wonder if many think they are obese.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Being a "Hog Rider" myself I like the name, but its a wonder that Harley-Davidson hasn't sued the pants off Orient for that one. 

Now that I know about the watch, I may have to get one. 

Drat! They have already dropped the name off the web site.


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

outatime said:


> Being a "Hog Rider" myself I like the name, *but its a wonder that Harley-Davidson hasn't sewed the pants off Orient for that one*.
> 
> Now that I know about the watch, I may have to get one.
> 
> Drat! They have already dropped the name off the web site.


That is because Orient never endorsed or even acknowledged the name "Hog Rider". Nowhere is it even mentioned in their website as a reference for the CEM75001. The name was given by WUS members.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

matador02 said:


> Well, what about the name "Sumo"? I believe Seiko has a watch with that name. I wonder if many think they are obese.


Seiko does not have a watch called "Sumo"; however, they do make the SBDC001, 003 and 005 that a group of owners have decided to call "Sumo".

;-)

(Always disliked that moniker. It's less than clever, that's for sure, and the watch deserves better. "Hey look! It's big and it's Japanese, let's call it Sumo!") Ugh. :roll:


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

outatime said:


> Being a "Hog Rider" myself I like the name, but its a wonder that Harley-Davidson hasn't sewed the pants off Orient for that one.


:think:

LOL!


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*




matador02 said:


> That is because Orient never endorsed or even acknowledged the name "Hog Rider". Nowhere is it even mentioned in their website as a reference for the CEM75001. The name was given by WUS members.





orientwatchusa said:


> A poll has been added. If there is enough people who want to rename that model we just may.


 I had assumed that Orient had actually named the watch because of the above post. When I went to the Orient web site I noticed that the "HOG Rider" was the only Professional Diver watch missing a name. One was the Saturation Diver, another was the 100 Meter etc.
It is a nice watch and I am a "HOG Rider"

CEM75001B​
Professional Diver
_*"Missing name" :-(*_
$250

See the entire collection ​


----------



## mnm (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*

Simply: 'Big Mako'.


----------



## tisoris (Apr 29, 2007)

Orient Hammer then...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

so far we have...

Big Mako
Squid/Kraken
Mako XL
Hammerhead

any others? maybe time for a new poll


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Naming a divers watch a motorcycle theme name may sound stupid, but you have to remember a motorcycle rider is exposed to the elements. If you ever get caught in the rain on a motorcycle you'll wish you had a good divers watch, so reconsider the HOG Rider name. I would be happy to post the watch on the Harley biker forums.


----------



## Hobbit712 (Oct 26, 2008)

I remember when the "Hogrider" thread started. Nothing personal to the member of same name but I dont like the name either.

I have a couple of these in my collection. I have always seen a bit of influence of a Planet Ocean in the Orient. Plus it seems to be in the same family as the Mako. So I call mine "Planet Mako".

I know there is already a "Planet Orient" but I still like the name. So there. LOL :-d:-d


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

> Naming a divers watch a motorcycle theme name may sound stupid, but you have to remember a motorcycle rider is exposed to the elements. If you ever get caught in the rain on a motorcycle you'll wish you had a good divers watch, so reconsider the HOG Rider name.


I have, and quality rain gear/proper gloves with gauntlets work just fine. Even without rain gear it ain't that bad. Sure, your watch might get wet, but it's still just atmospheric pressure, even at speed through a monsoon.



> I would be happy to post the watch on the Harley biker forums.


Nah, no need for that. I'm sure H-D already have their own branded line of watches somewhere.

Just because the forumer credited with posting the first real-life pictures of this model identifies himself as a motorcyclist (like many of us), and more specifically, an HD or "Hog" enthusiast, that's not a strong enough reason to identify it as a "motorcycling watch". It's just the guy's forum user name; there's no real connection beyond that.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Ever get caught in the rain without rain gear?
In South Florida during the summer it rains every day and for several years my only transport was my bike. I got wet every day and it is too hot to wear rain gear before the down pour. Yes it is at atmospheric pressure but the more water resistant the better.
As far as Harley having a watch; I wouldn't care to own a "cartoon" Harley watch.
Anyway, the masses have spoken! But perhaps Orient will make another watch that bikers can name as their own. 
I notice on the Orient site that they have watch naming contests. I like that.

Hammerhead would be a good name for that watch.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

How about that. Seek and ye shall find!
Orient makes a motorcycle theme watch after all. I like it.b-)
Two more watches for my must have list!
The renamed HOGRider and the Motorcycle Concept:-!


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

outatime said:


> How about that. Seek and ye shall find!
> Orient makes a motorcycle theme watch after all. I like it.b-)
> Two more watches for my must have list!
> The renamed HOGRider and the Motorcycle Concept:-!


I was trying to point this out a couple of days ago in this post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2796736#post2796736

I never had a problem with "Hogrider" as a name. I've owned 3 H-Ds in the past. I just thought the name was much better suited to the Retro motorcycle watch than the 7500 series divers. Glad you found it. It is a cool watch and my favorite of the retro concept watches. |>


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

*"A good Orient Watch to name the hog rider would be the Retro motorcycle watch." *


I have to agree with you. I got a little carried away to see a divers watch called Hogrider and being a HOG rider I thought that was cool.b-)
I don't know how they got away with it but Harley got a trade mark on HOG anything.<| Orient would be in trouble if they used the name HOG.

Motorcycle Concept Watch is good enough for me...that is unless I get one and post pictures. perhaps it could then be called the Outatime Rider:-d:think:

So put me down for Hammerhead:-!


----------



## Lenny_Goofoff (Jan 2, 2009)

you cant force to change an unofficial codename… and I personally think its cool one!


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

Lenny_Goofoff said:


> you cant force to change an unofficial codename&#8230; and I personally think its cool one!


You are correct but an unofficial name is adopted by consensus and so far hogrider doesn't seem to have that. Mako is an official Orient name but they can't use "HogRider" as outatime has pointed out. I still think Hammerhead (or some other shark name) is a good name and fits much better than HogRider. If you want an unofficial name for an Orient I still say use HogRider for the Retro Motorcycle Concept watch. As for me, I'm using Hammerhead until Orient declares an official name or another suitable name is proposed and accepted by the majority of forum members who post a positive response to the new name.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Guido Muldoon said:


> You are correct but an unofficial name is adopted by consensus and so far hogrider doesn't seem to have that. Mako is an official Orient name but they can't use "HogRider" as outatime has pointed out. I still think Hammerhead (or some other shark name) is a good name and fits much better than HogRider. If you want an unofficial name for an Orient I still say use HogRider for the Retro Motorcycle Concept watch. As for me, I'm using Hammerhead until Orient declares an official name or another suitable name is proposed and accepted by the majority of forum members who post a positive response to the new name.


:-!


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

It seems most of those who have commented seem to agree that if it is to be renamed the name should build ontop the Mako. Perhaps something from the same order of sharks could be considered? food for thought: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mackerel_shark

The mako is in the Lamnidae family and more specifically the Genus _Carcharodon. _Less specifically included in the order *Lamniformes.*


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

orientwatchusa said:


> It seems most of those who have commented seem to agree that if it is to be renamed the name should build ontop the Mako. Perhaps something from the same order of sharks could be considered? food for thought: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mackerel_shark
> 
> The mako is in the Lamnidae family and more specifically the Genus _Carcharodon. _Less specifically included in the order *Lamniformes.*


*Holy Mackerel!*
Not a bad name, but could be confused with this stinky fish.:rodekaart

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mackerel

IMO This gorgeous watch deserves a much better name;

"The Hammerhead"
The lug width even reminds me of a Hammer Head Shark.


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*

I really LIKE MAKO XL ... A LOT.

Maybe we should hold our next name that watch contest for this line ...

unless we should keep it the "hogrider" ... can anyone take credit for this?


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

outatime said:


> IMO This gorgeous watch deserves a much better name;
> 
> "The Hammerhead"
> The lug width even reminds me of a Hammer Head Shark.


I dig it. 'The Hammerhead' :-!


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

It's a nick name and the more you try to change it, the more it will stick.

So stop trying to change a name just because some don't like it - even though they may be the majority.

There are dozens of unnamed Orient watches that you can go name.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

siv said:


> So stop trying to change a name just because some don't like it - even though they may be the majority.


interesting pov :-s


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

siv said:


> So stop trying to change a name just because some don't like it - even though they may be the majority.


Minority Rule: Definitely sounds like the way to do things to me. :roll:


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

This decision wasn't by me, who started the thread.
The poll was added by ORIENT USA themselves.

The reason it was called "Hogrider" was because no one had given it a proper name.
That being said, Orient USA came in and added the poll to see if people wanted an official model nickname.

If Orient wants to change the moniker of their watches, it is their choice to do so. The Mako is not a nickname; it's an official term taken in by Orient Co. for their specific diver's watch.

I'm pretty sure that you don't change the name of your watches that have a given name.
The Hogrider, in this case and in OrientUSA's view, is a temporary term suggested by many of the forum members.



siv said:


> It's a nick name and the more you try to change it, the more it will stick.
> 
> So stop trying to change a name just because some don't like it - even though they may be the majority.
> 
> There are dozens of unnamed Orient watches that you can go name.


----------



## Sweep seconds (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, Just my two cents, but I had a love hate deal going on with the unofficial Hogrider name.

My suggestion since the watch is a diver would be, The "Manta" or the "Manta Ray." 
Don't know if anyone else suggested it as I didn't read the entire thread.


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

Sweep seconds said:


> Okay, Just my two cents, but I had a love hate deal going on with the unofficial Hogrider name.
> 
> My suggestion since the watch is a diver would be, The "Manta" or the "Manta Ray."
> Don't know if anyone else suggested it as I didn't read the entire thread.


Good names, I like them, but I think Alba has those names covered. Note the 1st watch listed in my signature below. It's getting harder all the time to come up with names that aren't already in use or copyrighted by others. :-(


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

In an effort to appease all parties, here they are:

MakoRider
MakoHog
MakoRay
MakoSquid
SquidRider
MantaRider
SquidHog
MantaHog


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

watcholic said:


> In an effort to appease all parties, here they are:
> 
> MakoRider
> MakoHog
> ...


Hey...you forgot Hammerhead.
BTW There is a Hogfish; *Taxonomy*

_Labrus maximum_ (Walbaum, 1792) was the name originally used to describe the hogfish. However, it was changed by later taxonomists to the present day name of _Lachnolaimus maximus_ (Walbaum 1792). The genus name, _Lachnolaimus_, is derived from the Greek "lachne, -es" meaning more covered with hair than others, and "laimos" is translated as throat.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

watcholic said:


> In an effort to appease all parties, here they are:
> 
> MakoRider
> MakoHog
> ...


you forgot these:

Big Mako
Squid/Kraken
Mako XL
Hammerhead


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

nsjong said:


> If Orient wants to change the moniker of their watches, it is their choice to do so. The Mako is not a nickname; it's an official term taken in by Orient Co. for their specific diver's watch.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you don't change the name of your watches that have a given name.
> The Hogrider, in this case and in OrientUSA's view, is a temporary term suggested by many of the forum members.


Mako is a nickname - started by forum members and in this case, liked enough to be made "official".

Hogrider is a nickname - started by forum members and in this case, not liked enough to be made "official".

It's a nickname and no matter what the official name is, Hogrider will always remain a nickname for this watch.

My point is: Why try to fight it? Are there not plenty of other watches that Orient could be drawing attention to? I don't see the business sense in trying to change a nickname, nor do I see any reason to talk about it here. We should be talking about the other watches that Orient has to offer!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

watcholic said:


> In an effort to appease all parties, here they are:
> 
> MakoRider
> MakoHog
> ...


lol :-!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

siv said:


> It's a nickname and no matter what the official name is, Hogrider will always remain a nickname for this watch.


not sure if you're prognosticating or unleashing a curse...

We're debating changing hogrider to something else because hogrider is a lousy nickname.


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not trying to fight it; nor is Orient.
Read the whole thread. This was a majority decision to do so.
And the Mako term, yes I stated that it was *taken in* as an official name due to its popularity.

I don't understand why you're going against the company's decision to ask those who own it, whether they prefer its current nickname or not.

And they put attention to it, because it's one of their most popular models. As simple as that. And a nickname doesn't last forever. If you want to rant about it, go email or call OrientUSA rather than arguing over a fair manner here. OrientUSA did not state whether or not they will change the name; the poll was to get a simple idea of whether it was a crowd pleaser.



siv said:


> Mako is a nickname - started by forum members and in this case, liked enough to be made "official".
> 
> Hogrider is a nickname - started by forum members and in this case, not liked enough to be made "official".
> 
> ...


----------



## greywolf (Apr 8, 2009)

it reminds me of a Manta Ray, I would suggest to Orient that Manta would be a good name, going along with the Mako... 

Manta and Mako... sounds really professional..my 2c's

GW:-!


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

I will add my .02. I recently fell in love with the Mako in yellow, fully because I saw it in the recent contest, and now I have to have one!lol Upon hearing of another model called the Hogrider (never seeing a picture of it mind you) I already told myself I'd never own a watch with that moniker. After seeing a picture of the 'Hogrider' I do agree it is a great looking watch, but there is already a preconcieved notion in my mind because of the horrible name. If I had heard about a 'Hammerhead', and then seen the picture , I would be all for adding it to my list of must haves.....just my .02. Rename it, please! I vote Hammerheadb-)


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

carpevicis said:


> I will add my .02. I recently fell in love with the Mako in yellow, fully because I saw it in the recent contest, and now I have to have one!lol Upon hearing of another model called the Hogrider (never seeing a picture of it mind you) I already told myself I'd never own a watch with that moniker. After seeing a picture of the 'Hogrider' I do agree it is a great looking watch, but there is already a preconcieved notion in my mind because of the horrible name. If I had heard about a 'Hammerhead', and then seen the picture , I would be all for adding it to my list of must haves.....just my .02. Rename it, please! I vote Hammerheadb-)


:-!

Again...it even looks like a Hammerhead.

"The Hammerhead"
The lug width even reminds me of a Hammer Head Shark. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

I still like the name "Orient's The Hammerhead" but a Haitian co-worker informed me that in Creole hammerhead (te't mato) means very stupid person.o|
I hope he was joking!:-d


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

outatime said:


> I still like the name "Orient's The Hammerhead" but a Haitian co-worker informed me that in Creole hammerhead (te't mato) means very stupid person.o|
> I hope he was joking!:-d


Luckily we are not trying to name it Te't mato!!!!


----------



## f4nt0m4s (Feb 7, 2008)

nsjong said:


> I'm not trying to fight it; nor is Orient.
> Read the whole thread. This was a majority decision to do so.
> And the Mako term, yes I stated that it was *taken in* as an official name due to its popularity.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^









What does the company's decision have to do with anything? Apparently you don't understand how nicknames work, they are chosen by the people who want to use them. In this case 30 people, or 37% of the population (hardly a majority vs. minority situation) are still going to call it Hogrider.

Whenever I see it I that watch I am going to call it Hogrider because that is the first thing I think of when I see the watch. So yup, if you change the name I think it is just going to add to the confusion surrounding the watch, especially for new members. For me, Hogrider forever! The fact that the name is kitchy adds to the fun.


----------



## f4nt0m4s (Feb 7, 2008)

But don't let my opinion or the opinions of the other 30 people who still are going to probably call it Hogrider get in the way of trying to change the watches name. I think it's a noble effort, good luck and Godspeed! :-!


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, good one. :roll:
You don't seem to understand how nicknames work, especially in this case so don't be a hypocrite, please. OrientUSA added the poll to see if people are content with the nickname or if they should add an official name.

The nickname is here because it didn't have an official name to begin with.
So you're saying, if it was already called "______" it would still be called the Hogrider? Yeah, okay. :-! Unlikely. Hogrider's pics were great, but to the point where it would've stuck as a name would most likely not be.
If it pleases you, you might as well put nicknames on all the no-name watches you run into, eh? Not just that but how about ones that already have official names? I think you should give the Rolex Submariner a nickname too, then. :roll:

Orient is slowly going through all their popular lines and trying to get official names for them. They're currently holding 2 naming contests at the moment.
And I voted to *keep the name Hogrider*, as to you assuming that I'm trying to be a jerk.
(oh, and since you didn't know what minority vs. majority means, please go search it up, thanks. ;-))



f4nt0m4s said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## f4nt0m4s (Feb 7, 2008)

nsjong said:


> And I voted to *keep the name Hogrider*, as to you assuming that I'm trying to be a jerk.


I'm not assuming anything, especially that you're being a jerk. But you made the thread and wrote in your first post (first post in thread):



nsjong said:


> But whomever came up with this nickname deserves to get sacked.


Seems like if you wanted to keep the name so badly you wouldn't have made the thread and made such a strong statement, unless I missed something. 
I wouldn't call that an assumption.



nsjong said:


> (oh, and since you didn't know what minority vs. majority means, please go search it up, thanks. ;-))


I do...in Politics or a Democratic system where X amount of votes are needed to make something pass then a majority vote has importance. When it comes to renaming something....or for example - getting rid of racism - if only 70% of people are on board than in the context of the situation the majority fact doesn't really matter, now does it? Or how about if the medical treatment only didn't kill you 70% of the time? In that situation the majority wouldn't matter. In this case, there are enough people who will still probably call the watch "Hogrider" that it will just add confusion. Context...it's a critical thinking approach. Sadly, I don't think you can look that up.

Again, my response to your post was because of how serious you are treating this thread. It is the Internet, lighten up.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mako Max*


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

f4nt0m4s said:


> But don't let my opinion or the opinions of the other 30 people who still are going to probably call it Hogrider get in the way of trying to change the watches name. I think it's a noble effort, good luck and Godspeed! :-!


 Whoa, easy fellas!lol It's going to be as simple as this. The majority of people who hate the name hogrider, will refer to the 'elected' new name. Those in the minority who find the name hogrider pleasing, well, they can call the watch whatever they want!lol Personally, I won't own a hogrider until it's renamed the Hammerhead!:-d Easy, see?:-!


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

carpevicis said:


> Whoa, easy fellas!lol It's going to be as simple as this. The majority of people who hate the name hogrider, will refer to the 'elected' new name. Those in the minority who find the name hogrider pleasing, well, they can call the watch whatever they want!lol Personally, I won't own a hogrider until it's renamed the Hammerhead!:-d Easy, see?:-!


I originally voted to keep the "HogRider name", but have since decided that "The Hammerhead" is a better name.

No matter what it's called it's a great watch.|>


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

The thread being made was to find out the source of this nickname.
I never said I wanted to alter the name nor keep it. I don't own the particular watch and nor do the many other people that most likely voted. It was to see the origin of such a peculiar nickname, which relates no-how to a "hogrider" in a literal term.

Go read my second post in the thread for why your statement of "I wouldn't call that an assumption" is false.

And as for minority vs. majority in your context, per say, 70% were to be favored, it would still be considered majority no matter what the case. There will never be a situation of a full agreement being reached when you're voting in a group. Your examples of changing a name and medical procedures are complete different scenarios. For changing a name, of course majority would matter, how could it not? The medical procedure and "abolishing racism" would obviously differ in several categories compared to that of a democratic vote. And this IS most similar to a democratic vote; what was the original poll's topic that was added by OrientUSA?

You say that enough people will call this the Hogrider, but what is "enough?"
There will always be those who just don't care.

And I was getting serious because there those who seem to be hinting some negative vibe towards me due to the poll, when I didn't even add it. Like I initially replied to siv: it's Orient's decision to do whatever they want. They could've made an official term for the watch any time they wanted but they wanted to know what the people thought of its nickname. Hell, they could've added a name before they released it for the US but they didn't.

Sometimes nicknames stick and sometimes they don't. I just started this thread to see how in the world the term "Hogrider" was related to the watch. Then came the angry people. :think:


f4nt0m4s said:


> I'm not assuming anything, especially that you're being a jerk. But you made the thread and wrote in your first post (first post in thread):
> 
> Seems like if you wanted to keep the name so badly you wouldn't have made the thread and made such a strong statement, unless I missed something.
> I wouldn't call that an assumption.
> ...


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

This thread is becoming silly. Needs to be self policed.


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

Wachulookingat said:


> This thread is becoming silly. Needs to be self policed.


 I couldn't have said it better:-!


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

I just ordered a "Hogrider" last Thursday... as well as a NATO strap. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*



mnm said:


> Simply: 'Big Mako'.


+1

It does what it says on the tin.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Tsar Bomba said:


> I just ordered a "Hogrider" last Thursday... as well as a NATO strap. Looking forward to receiving it.


Congrats on your new hog...be sure to share pics with us all! :-!


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

At first I didn't like the name (thought it was silly really).

But now, with the possibility that it would be 'changed', I have decided to call this watch the Hogrider, out of spite of the masses (just cos I'm like that  )

Frankly, I'd vote to keep it this way as a tribute of sorts to, *ahem, members long gone.

(change the name, keep the name, under who's authority? I shall call it whatever the hell I want, and shun the unbelievers! So put that in your...whatever-you-wants and smoke it! Bah!)
=-=-=-
Edit:
Oh! Oh! I just realised another reason for the masses to call this watch the HR: because it gives it a character and story and ties it to this forum, rather than some 'artificial' "committee-reached" name.

But well, oh whatever, have your little vote. You know what you'll get from me:
*spitespitespitespitespitespitespitespitespite*


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Silent Speaker said:


> At first I didn't like the name (thought it was silly really).
> 
> But now, with the possibility that it would be 'changed', I have decided to call this watch the Hogrider, out of spite of the masses (just cos I'm like that  )
> 
> ...


a kindly but unrelenting pox on the lot of you, I'm calling it the "Big Mako." :-!:-d


----------



## Wrist of Fury (Apr 19, 2010)

If I were out on a date, and she complimented me on my watch, and I accidentally said "Oh thanks, it's called a Hogrider," that would be the end of the date. Kill this nickname before it gets out of hand!


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

*Hogrider rocks....|>*


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't see how you're going to kill it. I've seen the name Hogrider on several other watch sites.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

LoL. I did a thread last year trying to suggest a new name. I thought since the H_____r was first called the new Mako and that b/c there are two different types of Mako sharks (longfin and shortfin), why not call the bigger one the Longfin Mako???

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=301022&highlight=shortfin

It was a Fail, lol. But I still will never call it the H_____r.


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Please feel free to express your opinion(s) on the nickname of the watch, but please don't attack others. Any and all inappropriate comments will be deleted. Repeated attacks may merit an exclusion from the Orient forum or Watchuseek completely.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

I like Hammerhead:-!.Sorry,i don't like Hogrider...if isn't renamed...i prefer,only "7500".
greetings


----------



## Wrist of Fury (Apr 19, 2010)

cestommek said:


> I like Hammerhead:-!.Sorry,i don't like Hogrider...if isn't renamed...i prefer,only "7500".
> greetings


Hammerhead is a great name! |> The shark theme with the other watches (i.e. Mako) is cool and nautical, why not stick with that?

The downside, of course, is that dive watch manufacturers have been naming these things for the better part of a century now, and it's hard to come up with an ocean-themed nickname that doesn't sound generic and overused like everything else on the market.

If nothing else, "Hogrider" is...memorable. It's got that going for it! :think:


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wrist of Fury said:


> If nothing else, "Hogrider" is...memorable. It's got that going for it! :think:


boy is that a silver lining <|:-d


----------



## jetboy (Apr 10, 2010)

If you look at the Orient USA website, it is the "New Mako".

- Doug


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

jetboy said:


> If you look at the Orient USA website, it is the "New Mako".
> 
> - Doug


Not sure it's a name or just describing it as a new product :-s


----------



## Wrist of Fury (Apr 19, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> Not sure it's a name or just describing it as a new product :-s


It seems like kind of a temporary name until they settle on something more fitting? (just a guess though)

It's a nice watch, too. If the replacement watch I'm sent comes up aces, I've been looking at a "CEM75002D" (whatever we are to eventually call it) as a next purchase. Orient has really tied together some of the best elements from rival watchmakers to come up with something new. The casing looks like it would belong to an old-school Seiko diver, the dial looks like it would go on a brand new Citizen Eco-Drive diver, and the dimensions of the crown and bezel still give it that classic sub feel.

Maybe name it based on that combination of elements?

The Orient Fusion. The Orient Compound.

Hmm...


----------



## jkdguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Deleted... sorry!


----------



## pnamoc (Mar 26, 2010)

Is funny to see this poll at the top of the forum all the time. I stopped reading it after a while, but I guess now I feel like adding my opinion (or reiterating someone else's point).

I'm sure this has been said so many times before me, but Hogrider is a term of endearment given by the forum members based on an epic pic post. Those pictures made me a fan of Orient - and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

But it doesn't have to be official. It can be what it is - a term of endearment. Something WISs call it amongst eachother and on the forums. Maybe we call it by it's official name/nickname when speaking to someone that wouldn't know. "Yeah, it's my Orient [CEM7500/7500/44mm Mako/Mako 2/etc etc]."

My girlfriend has a cutesy name for me [I'll save myself the embarrassment]. It's her name for me, and no one else's. My older brother calls me Numbnuts. Everyone else just calls me Phil.

As silly as it may sound (can it really compare to Numbnuts?), I think we can let Hogrider be _our_ name for it.


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: "Hogrider" - who came up with this name?*



DoctorC said:


> The nickname "Hogrider" came about because the WUS Member Hogrider posted some of the most beautiful shots at the time of his CEM7500 in the thread Orient CEM7500D on Nato strap . Isthmus, another well known member posted in a reply that when he first saw the thread and quickly read the title he read it as Hogrider Orient and wondered what an Orient Hogrider was.
> This thread is one that inspired many on here to pick up a CEM7500.


Once you know this history, it makes hogrider a great name.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

jetboy said:


> If you look at the Orient USA website, it is the "New Mako".
> 
> - Doug


Kool. So, there are 2 Mako watches. And, guess what, there are two type of Mako sharks - the Longfin and Shortfin Mako Shark. The new Mako watch is bigger than the other one, so Longfin fits perfect.

Just one problem though.

Longfin Mako is too logical, makes too much sense, and requires too much actual shark knowledge :-d


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you're right- longfin &shortfin make sense, but require a specialized leap to understand. Orient will never call it a hogrider. It makes (sort of) sense to members here, and Harley Davidson enthusiasts, but to the rest of the watch buying world it is ugly and confusing. On other sites it tends to be a "big Mako" or "Mako 2". If Orient formally names the watch I think it will be one of these or "hammerhead". 

Persuading someone to buy something is a subtle discipline. Orient will want to let people know it is a dive watch, hence a marine name. That much is obvious. You would hardly name your new dive watch the "Cactus". Sharks work well-they're fierce, which appeals to men, and suggest risk taking etc. Not many would buy the Orient "Couch Potato". However Orient needs to consider how names translate- this can carry unintended consequences. For instance not all sharks have fierce names. Nurse shark, Lemon shark etc. Not many Americans will buy an Orient "Lemon". 

Just rambling here. But if Orient gives the watch a formal name then "Hogrider" will die a slow death. And I say again- Orient will never name this watch "Hogrider". Remember recently when some in Israel objected to the name "swine flu"? Orient would have a tough time selling "Hogriders" in the Middle East. 

With all respect to Mr. Hogrider and his wonderful pictures, it is an awful name, and a name that does nothing to sell the watch- which is all Orient is interested in. Some nicknames are affectionately descriptive, but even so I doubt you will ever see a full page ad suggesting you buy the Seiko "Tuna Can". The "Hogrider" nickname isn't even in this league.


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

Tzimisces said:


> I think you're right- longfin &shortfin make sense, but require a specialized leap to understand. Orient will never call it a hogrider. It makes (sort of) sense to members here, and Harley Davidson enthusiasts, but to the rest of the watch buying world it is ugly and confusing. On other sites it tends to be a "big Mako" or "Mako 2". If Orient formally names the watch I think it will be one of these or "hammerhead".
> 
> Persuading someone to buy something is a subtle discipline. Orient will want to let people know it is a dive watch, hence a marine name. That much is obvious. You would hardly name your new dive watch the "Cactus". Sharks work well-they're fierce, which appeals to men, and suggest risk taking etc. Not many would buy the Orient "Couch Potato". However Orient needs to consider how names translate- this can carry unintended consequences. For instance not all sharks have fierce names. Nurse shark, Lemon shark etc. Not many Americans will buy an Orient "Lemon".
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is the most sensible post on this thread (I've read them all).


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Tzimisces said:


> With all respect to Mr. Hogrider and his wonderful pictures, it is an awful name, and a name that does nothing to sell the watch- which is all Orient is interested in. Some nicknames are affectionately descriptive, but even so I doubt you will ever see a full page ad suggesting you buy the Seiko "Tuna Can". The "Hogrider" nickname isn't even in this league.


:-d +1 :-!


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

pnamoc said:


> Is funny to see this poll at the top of the forum all the time. I stopped reading it after a while, but I guess now I feel like adding my opinion (or reiterating someone else's point).
> 
> I'm sure this has been said so many times before me, but Hogrider is a term of endearment given by the forum members based on an epic pic post. Those pictures made me a fan of Orient - and I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> ...


Well said!

What I am noticing is that fact that many (like me) are fairly new to the forum. I think Forum history should be respected. The story of how the name came around is WUS history and should be kept alive. These type of things have a life of their own. You can not make those things happen. Hogrider just happened! No vote took place, no committee got together it just happened in the spirit of the moment. These things that happen like that should be embraced and respected.


----------



## f4nt0m4s (Feb 7, 2008)

Stone Hill said:


> Well said!
> 
> What I am noticing is that fact that many (like me) are fairly new to the forum. I think Forum history should be respected. The story of how the name came around is WUS history and should be kept alive. These type of things have a life of their own. You can not make those things happen. Hogrider just happened! No vote took place, no committee got together it just happened in the spirit of the moment. These things that happen like that should be embraced and respected.


I think the spirit and the story of the nickname will stay embedded for a while. People shouldn't try to change a nickname, since nicknames come about on their own. I think making an official name for the watch that everyone chooses is good idea, and the nickname can sort itself out. Either way, this thread is good publicity for Orient and the Hogrider. :-d


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Stone Hill said:


> Well said!
> 
> What I am noticing is that fact that many (like me) are fairly new to the forum. I think Forum history should be respected. The story of how the name came around is WUS history and should be kept alive. These type of things have a life of their own. You can not make those things happen. Hogrider just happened! No vote took place, no committee got together it just happened in the spirit of the moment. These things that happen like that should be embraced and respected.


Nicknames only work when a majority of folks use it. Much more important than maintaining a name that a few folks used when it came out, is respecting a democratic poll that clearly shows a vast majority dislike the name and want a new one. The poll pretty clearly shows that so far the old name has been voted out of office -- by a LandSlide.

But in the end, no one is forced to call it anything they don't want to - I definitely won't feel forced to call it a name that sounds ridiculous. I'm happy to call it the New Mako or the 7500 by default and everyone will know which watch is being discussed.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

GunWale said:


> Nicknames only work when a majority of folks use it. Much more important than maintaining a name that a few folks used when it came out, is respecting a democratic poll that clearly shows a vast majority dislike the name and want a new one. The poll pretty clearly shows that so far the old name has been voted out of office -- by a LandSlide.
> 
> But in the end, no one is forced to call it anything they don't want to - I definitely won't feel forced to call it a name that sounds ridiculous. I'm happy to call it the New Mako or the 7500 by default and everyone will know which watch is being discussed.


same here...no matter what's decided I'll never call it a hogrider. Big or New Mako or 7500 it is for now because when I look at that beautiful watch the last thing I envision is a hogrider. :-d


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Tzimisces said:


> I think you're right- longfin &shortfin make sense, but require a specialized leap to understand. Orient will never call it a hogrider. It makes (sort of) sense to members here, and Harley Davidson enthusiasts, but to the rest of the watch buying world it is ugly and confusing. On other sites it tends to be a "big Mako" or "Mako 2". If Orient formally names the watch I think it will be one of these or "hammerhead".
> 
> Persuading someone to buy something is a subtle discipline. Orient will want to let people know it is a dive watch, hence a marine name. That much is obvious. You would hardly name your new dive watch the "Cactus". Sharks work well-they're fierce, which appeals to men, and suggest risk taking etc. Not many would buy the Orient "Couch Potato". However Orient needs to consider how names translate- this can carry unintended consequences. For instance not all sharks have fierce names. Nurse shark, Lemon shark etc. Not many Americans will buy an Orient "Lemon".
> 
> ...


You have us all cracking up. Thank you for your input. +1 :-!


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

After reviewing EVERYONES suggestions and debating with other team members here at Orient we have decided that the CEM7500 series WILL be renamed. 

Thank you all for your input. Stay tuned for an official announcement.


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank God!! I kept out of this one but you would have been smoking something and not something good to name it Hogrider!!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

orientwatchusa said:


> After reviewing EVERYONES suggestions and debating with other team members here at Orient we have decided that the CEM7500 series WILL be renamed.
> 
> Thank you all for your input. Stay tuned for an official announcement.


and of course we'll all reserve the right to re-name it if we don't like yours :-d:-!


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Good news! Although there seems to a last minute "get out the vote" movement for the hogrider name. I read this thread with a great deal of interest (and amusement). I initially was interested, like many others, in how this terrible name came to be associated with such a great watch. It turns out to be a misread screen name. Good thing his name wasn't TinkyWinky.
I appreciate that many (at least 3 or 4) bought the watch based on the pictures, but nobody claimed to have bought one based on the name. In fact some said they bought it in spite of the name. 
"_What's in a name? That which we call a rose,
By any other name would smell as sweet;"_
Yes, we understand what Shakespeare was saying, but consider if the rose would carry the same romantic import were it named the "crudstunk". (apologies to the great Dave Berg)


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

*_spitespitespitespitespitespitespitespitespite_*


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

I was just on the Orient "name the 7500" contest site as mentioned in the sticky above. Some lowlife stole my suggestion to name it Hammerhead which I proposed 2 months ago on this thread. Maybe it's pure coincidence but somehow I don't think so.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

I'm voting for 'Orient Dive Watch With Three Hands And A Day-Date Window'


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed. He stole it before I could.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

orientwatchusa said:


> After reviewing EVERYONES suggestions and debating with other team members here at Orient we have decided that the CEM7500 series WILL be *re*named.


:-s


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

siv said:


> :-s


We were actually going to adopt the name "hogrider" but we received a LOT of negative criticism everytime we "silently" mentioned it. Since the opinions in these forums where the name was created were so mixed, we decided a rename was the best option.

And BTW, We didn't just have one conversation. This has been dragged out for months. Probably since the name was initially adopted by the WUS community.


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you need to keep a little better control of your brand. If an ugly name is adopted then you should jump on it immediately. I participated in the naming contest, but many names have already been suggested, although you did the right thing regarding the "hammerhead" suggestion. The watch is universally known as a successor, or variant, to the Mako. Changing to a completely different name now would do nothing for the brand except confuse consumers. 

Look at the Air Diver, or "revolver". It has a nickname that has nothing to do with diving, but it is descriptive. I wouldn't adopt it as an official name, but as a nickname it works well. I don't know Orients marketing philosophy, indeed, living in the US I have never even seen an advert for Orient. But I think letting this name go on for so long was an error. Naming the watch something other than a variant of "Mako" will merely compound the error. 
I know this topic has been beaten to death, so let me just say that you need to keep on you toes boys and girls. You need to control your brand, not let it be controlled.


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Let me address your concerns in the order your expressed them. We did initially consider attempting to change it immediately but we decided that it was best to leave it that way because so many people had already identified that watch with that name. 

True we could "confuse" our customers by changing the name. We attempted to use the name "silently" and received a lot of negative criticism which helped bring us to this point. That is when I changed this thread and added a poll.

I don't believe we used the name for too long. I think those in the WUS community will continue to refer to the watch as the hogrider for awhile until a new name is created and customers outside the WUS community start using it. 

The basic idea is to give customers a name they can relate to like Mako. When you say Mako I say cem65001b. No one wants to say cemXXX etc. I would much rather say mako, sky series, or classic. 

And your last point about us being controlled. Well i dont see that as all of a bad thing. Every complaint that comes in, every suggestion that I get, I think about them and incorporate them into our business model. Leaving a name for a couple of months was us just giving it a chance to breathe. Unfortunately it died on the table. 

This thread is now closed because the end of the contest is near. Express your opinions on the blog.


----------

